# Qualificazioni ai mondiali di Russia 2018. Gironi e partite



## mefisto94 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Sono partiti all'inizio di questa stagione tutti i match per le qualificazioni ai mondiali del 2018, in Russia. Ecco la composizione dei gironi :

EUROPA

Gruppo A: Francia 7, Svezia 7, Olanda 4, Bulgaria 3, Bielorussia 1, Lussemburgo 0

Gruppo B: Svizzera 9, Portogallo 6, Ungheria 4, Far Oer 4, Lettonia 3, Andorra 0,

Gruppo C: Germania 9, Azerbaigian 7, Nord Irlanda 4, Norvegia 3, Repubblica Ceca 2, San Marino 0

Gruppo D: Serbia 7, Irlanda 7, Galles 5, Austria 5, Georgia 1, Moldova 0

Gruppo E: Polonia 7, Montenegro 7, , Romania 5, Danimarca 3, Kazakistan 2, Armenia 0

Gruppo F: Inghilterra 7, , Slovenia 5, Lituania 5, Scozia 4, Slovacchia 3, Malta 0

Girone G: Spagna 7, Italia 7, Albania 6, Israele 6, Macedonia 0, Liechtenstein 0

Gruppo H: Belgio 9, Grecia 9, Bosnia 6, Estonia 3, Cipro 0, Gibilterra 0

Gruppo I: Croazia 7, Islanda 7, Ucraina 5, Turchia 2, Finlandia 1, kosovo 1

*Passa alla fase finale la prima di ogni girone. Tra le mgiliori 8 seconde ci saranno i playoff.*

SUD AMERICA

Brasile 24
Uruguay 23
Colombia 18
Equador 17
Cile 17
Argentina 16
Paraguay 15
Perù 14
Bolivia 5
Venezuela 4

*Passano le prime 4, la quinta fa lo spareggio con una nazionale oceanica.*

NORD AMERICA

Final Round : , Costa Rica 3, Panama 3, Messico 3, USA 0, Trinidad 0, Honduras 0.

*Questa è l'ultima fase. Le prime 3 vanno ai mondiali, la quarta fa lo spareggio con un'asiatica.*

AFRICA

Girone A : Tunisia 6, RD Congo 3, Guinea 0, Libia 0
Girone B : Nigeri 3, Camerun 1, Algeria 1, Zambia 0
Girone C : Gabon, Costa d'Avorio, Mali, Marocco
Girone D : senegal, Sudafrica, Burkina Faso, Capo Verde
Girone E : Egitto 3, Ghana 1, Uganda 1, Rep. Congo 0

*La vincente del girone andrà in Russia.*

ASIA

Gruppo A : Iran 10, Uzbekistan 9, Sud Corea 7, Siria 4, Qatar 3, Cina 1

Gruppo B : Arabia 10, Australia 8, Giappone 7, EAU 6, Iraq 3, Thailandia 0

*Le prime due di ogni gruppo passano direttamente, le terze fanno uno spareggio (e la vincente fa il playoff con il Nord America).*

OCEANIA

Gruppo A : Tahiti 3, Nuova Guinea 0, Salomone 0

Gruppo B : Nuova Zelanda 3, Caledonia 0, Fiji 0

*Le vincitrici dei gironi si giocano il posto per il playoff contro la quinta Sudamericana.*

A seguire il programma delle partite, le notizie e i commenti.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Le partite del *6/10 *

Austria-Galles

Irlanda-Georgia

Islanda-Finlandia
*
Italia-Spagna*

Kosovo-Croazia

Liechtenstein-Albania

Moldavia-Serbia

Macedonia-Israele

Turchia-Ucraina


Cile-Equador


Giappone-Iraq

Sud Corea-Qatar

Cina-Siria

Uzbekistan-Iran

EAU-Thailandia

Arabia-Australia


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Ottobre 2016)

Le partite del *7/10*

Ghana-Uganda



*Belgio-Bosnia*

Estonia-Gibilterra

Francia-Bulgaria

Grecia-Cipro

Lettonia-Far oer

Lussemburgo-Svezia

Olanda-Bielorussia

Portogallo-Andorra

Ungheria-Svizzera



Uruguay-Venezuela

Paraguay-Colombia

Brasile-Bolivia

Perù-Argentina


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Ottobre 2016)

Le partite dell'*8/10*

Gabon-Marocco

RD Congo-Libia

Burkina Faso-Sudafrica

Costa d'Avorio-Mali

Senegal-Capo Verde



Armenia-Romania

Azerbaigian-Norvegia

Inghilterra-Malta

Montenegro-Kazakistan

Germania-Rep. Ceca

Irlanda del Nord-San Marino

Polonia-Danimarca

Scozia-Lituania

Slovenia-Slovacchia


----------



## MarcoMilanista (6 Ottobre 2016)

Il prossimo che dice che i giocatori non regrediscono andando in Cina lo prendo a schiaffi, ma sul serio. 

Hong Jeong Ho con una prestazione da horror: 2 gol presi per colpa sua, e in più pure espulso. Wow...

Corea del Sud vs Qatar 3-2


----------



## MarcoMilanista (6 Ottobre 2016)

Asia, Gruppo A: risultati e classifiche

Corea Del Sud vs Qatar 3-2 (Son Heung Min ancora a segno, ma uscito infortunato anche se non si ancora l'entità)

Cina vs Siria 0-1 (LOL)

Uzbekistan vs Iran 0-1 (Iran che balza in testa alla classifica)

Classifica (punti)

Iran (7)

Corea del Sud (7)

Uzbekistan (6)

Siria (4)

Cina (1)

Qatar (0)

Asia, gruppo B: Risultati e classifica

Giappone vs Iraq 2-1 (gol dei padroni di casa al 95')

Emirati arabi uniti vs Thailandia 3-1 (thailandesi ancora a 0 punti)

Arabia Saudita vs Australia 2-2 (entrambe capoliste del gruppo)

Classifica (punti)

Arabia Saudita (7)

Australia (7)

Emirati arabi uniti (6)

Giappone (6)

Iraq (0)

Thailandia (0)


----------



## de sica (7 Ottobre 2016)

315 euro persi per il Cile! Avevo messo segna gol ospite, ma questi infami hanno perso 3-0.. manco un gol


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Ottobre 2016)

Appena finiscono le partite aggiorno i punteggi.

Le partite di stasera :

Andorra-Svizzera
Bielorussia-Lussemburgo
Bosnia-Cipro
Estonia-Grecia
Far oer-Portogallo
Gibilterra-Belgio
Lettonia-Ungheria
*Olanda-Francia*
Svezia-Bulgaria


----------



## MarcoMilanista (11 Ottobre 2016)

Vi ricordate le incredibili dichiarazioni di Inzaghi nel post partita di Milan vs Empoli "Non possiamo pensare di dominare l'Empoli a San Siro" oppure il "e poi è iniziato a piovere" di Mazzarri? Bene, oggi l'allenatore della Corea Del Sud nel post partita ha così commentato la sconfitta dei suoi per 1 a 0 per mano dell'Iran (sconfitta arrivata senza effettuare nemmeno un tiro nello specchio)

"Le cose non si sono messe bene per noi, questo perchè non abbiamo un attaccante come Sebastian Soria (attaccante del Qatar)" In pratica, la causa della sconfitta è stata non avere un fenomeno come Sebastian Soria. Altrimenti tutto sarebbe stato diverso. 

La stampa e i tifosi cominciano ad averne abbastanza di lui, ed un'eventuale sconfitta contro L'Uzbekistan potrebbe costargli la panchina.

La Cina vede il suo allenatore dimettersi dopo la sconfitta dei suoi in casa dell'Uzbekistan, che si ritrova secondo in classifica dietro all'Iran capolista. 2-0 il risultato finale.

Il Qatar ottiene i suoi primi tre punti del torneo battendo la Siria per 1-0

Nell'altro gruppo, il B, il big match tra Australia e Giappone si è chiuso con il punteggio di 1-1. Assist per Honda. Giappone terzo, Australia seconda per il momento.

L'Arabia Saudita balza in testa alla classifica con la vittoria per 3-0 ai danni degli Emirati arabi uniti.

Nella partita tra le ultime della classe...ha la meglio l'Iraq che batte la Thailandia 4-0.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Novembre 2016)

up

E' quasi tutto aggiornato.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Novembre 2016)

Le partite di stasera

Austria-Irlanda

Croazia-Islanda

Grecia-Moldavia

Turchia-Kosovo

Albania-Israele

Galles-Serbia

Licht.-Italia

Spagna-Macedonia

Ucraina-Finlandia

*Domani 13/11*

Bulgaria-Bielorussia

Cipro-Gibilterra

Lussemburgo-Olanda

Svizzera-Far Oer

Ungheria-Andorra

Belgio-Estonia

Grecia-Bosnia

Portogallo-Lettonia


Egitto-Ghana

Guinea-Congo


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Novembre 2016)




----------

